# Philadelphia Snow Thread 09/10



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Well since the summers coming to an end and the snow will be flying in the next couple months i think its time we get a new thread going for this year. 

Whats everyone's plan for this year? 

Any new contracts, trucks or eqiup? 

-Bill

PS: LET IT SNOWW!!!! xysportxysport


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Just got a Ford F-150 and will be doing small drive ways with snow blowers this year down in Philly. Wish I was plowing though


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Heyy mann you gotta start somewhere and all you need to do is put 90% of the money you make from snowblowing towards either a plow for the truck you have now or a 3/4 ton with a plow on it. If you ever have any questions at all just feel free to ask.

-Bill


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Any one else live in or around philly? (montco bucks, chester, delaware co)

-Bill


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

I am northwest of Philly .... Lehigh Valley


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice, hope you have a good season. 

Maybe we can get some decent snow for once.

-Bill


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

POTTSVILLE close but far enough away :waving:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

would be nice to get more snow than sleet this year


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Potsville is close enough. Im in horsham which is about 20-30 min north of philly in montco. 

And yea that would be nice. I would like a couple 6-8'' storms and a nice 1-1/12 fotter =]

-Bill


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

i'd love a couple 4-6 inch storms and a foot of snow storm, preferably nice heavy snow


----------



## tazzplow1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I live in Plymouth Meeting.
This is going to be my first year on my own been sub for several years.
Hope we have a great winter with more snow than we can handle like in 1995


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Northeast Philly I have a good feeling about this year im 
already getting trucks ready


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

no sleet no freezing rain snow snow let it snow payup


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree.....let it snow,let it snow,......LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!

payuppayuppayuppayup

Jeff


----------



## FISHER2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

snow philly


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

just checked accu weather Joe Bassardi has his new out look up 75% of snow will be 2-3 big storms then the rest will be clippers & north eaters payup


----------



## FISHER2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well its a guess game but we are due for a Blizzard hands down


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

snow in the poconos today ! october 15th things are looking good.


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm based West of Philly in West Chester, PA. Can't wait for the snow to come.. 


I was wondering if anyone needed help in the West Chester/Glen Mills area? I have 2 trucks (7.5 straight, and 7.6 V), and access to lots more (trucks, skid steers, possibly a back hoe). Let me know.. Thanks


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW!!!!!!

Oh, and GO BIRDS!!!!!


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

dont forget the phillies


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

IM watching the Phillies right now. Im in pottsown and hopeing for some plowable snow this season.
I just started getting my 2 trucks ready today.
GO PHILLIES!
BTW does any one have issues with a western V leaving heavy scraches on peoples drive ways and parking lots.


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

Here comes december........ Here comes the snow........get ready.........

Watch out, here it comes..........

I feel snow is coming......

Maybe....


Jeff


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just boguht a new 8.6 fisher to go on my truck. 4924 installed. So i hope for more snow then ever. To help pay for the plow. I will be subing plowing chadds ford township in delaware county. I pick the plow up 2morrow so i will have pics.


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

Sweet buy... cant go wrong with a fisher!!!!

I run all fishers on my trucks and never had a problem. ( sorry basher ):waving:

The price seems to be nice too...


Jeff


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I got it at intercon truck in Chichester PA. http://www.intercontruck.com/

I went to another place that sold fisher to get a price. Once i told him the price i got off of intercon he didnt even look a price up. Told me right away he couldnt beat it. :laughing:

I asked the guy at intercon about a sno foil. Told me 344 bucks. I told him that was crazy. He said if i buy it at the same time i buy the plow he would give it to me for 275. So i said deal. Good people down there.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

if we can get into the 20" range id be happy . hopfully alot of ice . running a vbox again this yr and just bought a 1ton dump with central hydros and under gate spreader. there's alot of money to be made in salting and less stress on equipment. the last few yrs has been horrible. which does help thin out the low ballers. i remember 20 + inch storm in 02 plowed with a 79 ford f250 stick shift couldnt get out of the truck my left leg was numb

JR


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

02 was a good storm. I could go for 1 a week like that LOL. The truck i just put my plow on is a stick shift. But since im doing roads i dont think i will have to much trouble. But i do have to do some cu-de-sacs which are a big PITA.


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

I saw a snowflake at 7:30 this morning.... I'm not sure what to do?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

strawhead;889603 said:


> I saw a snowflake at 7:30 this morning.... I'm not sure what to do?


LOL its snowing kinda good now. It just needs to stick.


----------



## palawnman (Feb 20, 2009)

Chester County here...first year plowing on my own. Its coming down pretty decent, but still not sticking..keeping fingers crossed.

Ron


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

dealware country here. Real close to chester county about 5min. I live like 2mi from rt1 and 202. These are pics about 10min ago. My oldman got the call to go salting chadds ford township at 430.


----------



## palawnman (Feb 20, 2009)

I used to plow in the Chadds Ford area for a buddy of mine...very familiar with that area. I grew up in Lansdowne/Drexel Hill area. I now live and work in Chester County...Coatesville/Downingtown area..right off route 30. Do you think we'll getting any plowing in or just salting?

Ron


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

palawnman;890097 said:


> Do you think we'll getting any plowing in or just salting?
> 
> Ron


I hope we get plowing in. But i dont think we will. Ground is a little warm still.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well they just called told myt oldman to come in now. So im going to go with him for something to do. Maybe take some pictures if its worth it.


----------



## palawnman (Feb 20, 2009)

Have fun, I'll be at home watching the snow through the window praying for it to stick. 

Ron


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

still have 4 months fellas , be careful what you wish for . after all we are do for the big one . whats it been ? 13 years. remember the fatigue setting in after the first 16 hours .  snowblind , tired and deleriouspayup


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Deco;894249 said:


> still have 4 months fellas , be careful what you wish for . after all we are do for the big one . whats it been ? 13 years. remember the fatigue setting in after the first 16 hours .  snowblind , tired and deleriouspayup


I been bad mothing mother nature like no other. I think she is a punk. She doesnt have enough to throw at me and my good old ford/fisher. We laugh at her. Shes alittle ***** that needs to get smacked around alittle.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

well it's raining here again. i wish this 1.25 inches of rain was snow


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

we had the mix and got about 21/2 inches .push it and watch the water come out payup


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

so what do you think on the up coming storm for the weekend payup


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll take 10 inches that would be a nice kick off to the season


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

The magic ball is saying that it will blow up just too far off the coast this time.... the Canadian model is the only one forecasting a bomb for the area.

Who knows, i know we all need the white stuff soon!!! Ya know? payup payup payup

Jeff

Let it snow.....


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well what is it going to be? they say more south and east of the city sat and sunday. I really hope it tracks just alittle more inland so I can get a plowable storm in.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
330 pm est thu dec 17 2009

...heavy snow and windy conditions are likely to affect our area
from later friday night into or through saturday night...

.developing low pressure moving up the coast friday night will
bring possibly heavy snow to our area later friday night into or
through saturday night. Winds may be strong especially near the
coast.

Dez001>004-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz016>027-paz070-071-180900-
/o.new.kphi.ws.a.0007.091219t0600z-091220t1100z/
new castle-kent-inland sussex-delaware beaches-cecil-kent md-
queen annes-talbot-caroline-salem-gloucester-camden-
northwestern burlington-ocean-cumberland-atlantic-cape may-
atlantic coastal cape may-coastal atlantic-coastal ocean-
southeastern burlington-delaware-philadelphia-
including the cities of...wilmington...dover...georgetown...
Rehoboth beach...elkton...chestertown...centreville...easton...
Denton...pennsville...glassboro...camden...cherry hill...
Moorestown...mount holly...jackson...millville...hammonton...
Cape may court house...ocean city...atlantic city...
Long beach island...wharton state forest...media...philadelphia
330 pm est thu dec 17 2009

...winter storm watch in effect from late friday night through
late saturday night...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from late friday night through
late saturday night.

Low pressure will intensify as it moves up the coast friday night
and affects our area later friday night into or through saturday
night. Heavy snow is possible as this nor/easter moves just to
the east of our area.

Warmer air may mix in from the ocean and cause a mix or change
to rain right along the coast...keeping snow amounts less than
areas just inland. However, as the storm pulls away even these
areas may change back to all snow and receive heavy snow amounts.

There is a potential for areas of heavy snow to combine with
gusty winds to cause dangerous travel conditions saturday and into
saturday night. Winds are likely to be strong...especially closer
to and at the coast. This will worsen travel conditions by
causing blowing and drifting of the snow.

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

looking better but nothing for schulykill county yet....looks good tho


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope everyone is ready. I know i am. Let it snow. Mother Nature aint got a chance.payup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
1012 PM EST THU DEC 17 2009

...HEAVY SNOW AND WINDY CONDITIONS TO POTENTIALLY AFFECT OUR AREA
FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY NIGHT...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ORGANIZING ACROSS THE NORTHERN GULF OF
MEXICO WILL MOVE JUST OFF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES COAST ON
FRIDAY. THIS SYSTEM WILL THEN INTENSIFY AS IT TRACKS NORTHEASTWARD
AND OFF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST SATURDAY. THIS STORM HAS THE
POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACROSS A GOOD PART OF
THE AREA THIS WEEKEND.

NJZ009-010-012>015-PAZ060-067>069-181000-
/O.EXA.KPHI.WS.A.0007.091219T0600Z-091220T1100Z/
HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-
MERCER-BERKS-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...READING...
WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
1012 PM EST THU DEC 17 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH, WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD THE AREA FROM SOUTH TO NORTH EARLY
SATURDAY. THE SNOW COULD BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES DURING SATURDAY AND
SATURDAY NIGHT BEFORE TAPERING OFF EARLY SUNDAY. THERE IS THE
POTENTIAL FOR A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL THIS WEEKEND.

THE SNOW COULD FALL HEAVY AT TIMES, WHICH MAY COMBINE WITH GUSTY
NORTHERLY WINDS TO PRODUCE AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. THIS
MAY CAUSE DANGEROUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT.
THE STRONGEST WINDS SHOULD BE ACROSS AREAS CLOSER TO THE COAST.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW, SLEET, OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE
TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Saddle up boy's looking good for the weekend!!


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

hmm, this one could get interesting.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*Get ready boys its a comin*

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
440 am est fri dec 18 2009

...heavy snow and windy conditions to potentially affect our area
from late tonight through saturday night...

.an area of low pressure developing across the northern gulf of mexico will
move to the north carolina coast by saturday morning. It will then
move northeastward to the canadian maritimes on sunday. This storm
has the potential to produce a significant snowfall across a good
part of the region.

Dez001>003-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz016>027-paz070-071-182030-
/o.upg.kphi.ws.a.0007.091219t0600z-091220t1100z/
/o.new.kphi.ws.w.0006.091219t0600z-091220t1100z/
new castle-kent-inland sussex-cecil-kent md-queen annes-talbot-
caroline-salem-gloucester-camden-northwestern burlington-ocean-
cumberland-atlantic-cape may-atlantic coastal cape may-
coastal atlantic-coastal ocean-southeastern burlington-delaware-
philadelphia-
including the cities of...wilmington...dover...georgetown...
Elkton...chestertown...centreville...easton...denton...
Pennsville...glassboro...camden...cherry hill...moorestown...
Mount holly...jackson...millville...hammonton...
Cape may court house...ocean city...atlantic city...
Long beach island...wharton state forest...media...philadelphia
440 am est fri dec 18 2009

...winter storm warning in effect from 1 am saturday to 6 am est
sunday...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm warning...which is in effect from 1 am saturday to 6 am est
sunday.

Snow is expected to overspread the area from south to north late
tonight and saturday morning. The snow may fall heavy at times as
the storm makes its closest approach to the new jersey and
delaware coasts.

Warmer air may push in from the ocean and cause a mix or change
to plain rain along the coast... Keeping snow amounts less than
areas just inland. However... As the storm pulls away even these
locations may change back to all snow and potentially receive
heavier snow amounts.

Accumulations of 4 to 8 inches of snow are possible in the warning
area, with locally higher amounts. These totals are highly
dependent on the track of the storm. If the low moves more to the
west, amounts will be higher. A more eastward track would yield
lower accumulations.

The snow should fall heavy at times... Which when combined with
strong northerly winds... May produce areas of blowing and
drifting snow. This may cause dangerous travel conditions saturday
and saturday night. The strongest winds are expected closer to at
along the coast.

A winter storm warning means significant amounts of snow...
Sleet...and ice are expected or occurring. Strong winds are also
possible. This will make travel very hazardous or impossible.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*Grab yer bag , it's on*


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Snow totals*

where can i find local snow totals? I need limrick, Pa and Pottstown, Pa


----------



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

I have often been curious when areas that arent use to getting snow get these big storms. Are there enough people with plows to plow everybodys driveway.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

bluerider;918143 said:


> I have often been curious when areas that arent use to getting snow get these big storms. Are there enough people with plows to plow everybodys driveway.


Yes there is we just get a lot less sleep


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

How much money did every one make.

Got 24hrs in at 80/hr for 1,920.00
1 driveway for 50.00

Total 1,970.00 payup

Good strom to kick the season off with. Now lets hope for 7 more.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

$2,260 2 trucks out 13 hrs


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

I know a company up here in N.E. Philly that made 6 figures just off this storm. But they had alot of trucks and all their plow drivers worked at least 30 hours. My shoveler's dad worked for them and heared the owner tell someone that they made that much. God I wish I had a plow this storm.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

That's great for you guys in Philly!!! I'm up in Syracuse and only plowed ONCE this season!!!! We've only had about 8" so far!! What a joke.


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Things aren't much better right up from you in Rochester either. Too warm or too cold. Plenty of rain though.

Usually when I go home this time of year to NYC via Syracuse-->Binghamton-->Scranton-->Stroudsburg--> cross the Gap into Jersey the snow is pounding till I hit New Jersey. Mine would be the only car down there covered in road dirt from the salt and the temps would be balmy (mid 30's to 40's).


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

24hrs made as much as all last yr.happy i added another truck. need more snow 

JR


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*well , we hit the average total for the year before the first day of winter *


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*Nothing but BOWTIES *


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

looks like maybe ny eve


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

been a pretty good winter so far, and a possibility of 6 inches tuesday


----------

